# Hair sticks



## larry C (Nov 2, 2016)

I need some advice.....a customer asked me if I had ever turned any hair sticks, my mind (what's left of it) went blank, and I told her no.....in fact, I had never heard of them.....as the conversation went on, apparently, they are used when some women wear their hair in a bun, or whatever they call a bundle of hair on the back of their head.
I do remember Japanese women, when they wear their traditional kimonos had these things sticking out of the bun they wear.....
So, without knowing any dimensions , I turned a couple of these things out of some ebony, and a couple out of white oak. Mine are about 1/8" diameter x 5" long, with the ends having a couple coves, grooves, or ovals that are about 3/8" in diameter.
Have any of you guys ever heard of these, or better yet have y'all ever turned any of them, and if so, what do they sell for? I haven't got a clue..
.....Thoughts and suggestions are welcome......(even yours, @Kevin )

Thanks
Larry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2016)

@Tclem is the expert on those. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 2, 2016)

@Tclem is the hair stick master... But has no hair... Baffles me JACK!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> @Tclem is the hair stick master... But has no hair... Baffles me JACK!



It baffles him too.....lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

Lol. I use to turn 100 a week. Turn a few every now and then. I'm probably past the rookie stage. Lol. Probably turned about 5000 of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

Here are some I've turned. There are about 10 guys I know that started turning these and all but one has quit. Good sense wood. Women don't want an old flimsily little thing. It needs to be able to handle the rough and tuff they will put it through. @pinky is a good source for some ebony thins if you need some. I use ebony, snakewood, dymondwood, Webb wood and dymalux primarily. Burls WILL snap. Maple is good also. I turn them 5-8". I just turn big on one end and taper down. I sell for $9-$12. Doesn't seem like much but I can turn and finish one in 4-5 minutes. More design may take a few seconds longer. I actually did a little tutorial on here. May have to search hairsticks to find it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 2, 2016)

I was gonna say I thought you did something about them in the classroom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Nov 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Lol. I use to turn 100 a week. Turn a few every now and then. I'm probably past the rookie stage. Lol. Probably turned about 5000 of them




I guess my question is are they worth messing with? This one lady wants a few of them. I'm just trying to get some kind of an idea of dimensions. I turned a couple today that are about 5"long and about 0.170 diameter. Am I even close?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

larry C said:


> I guess my question is are they worth messing with? This one lady wants a few of them. I'm just trying to get some kind of an idea of dimensions. I turned a couple today that are about 5"long and about 0.170 diameter. Am I even close?


Depends on her hair. Some want short thin ones and some want long thick ones. Some use them for design and some to hold hair up. I sell primarily to women with real long hair so I make a lot of big ones. I generally start with a 5/8" blank. Turn some designs and then taper down to a point. I do them because I have the market for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Nov 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 116187
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding! This gives me a starting point. I've got a lot of small ebony, rosewood, and walnut pieces that I want to use. This may be a way to use them. 
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

larry C said:


> Outstanding! This gives me a starting point. I've got a lot of small ebony, rosewood, and walnut pieces that I want to use. This may be a way to use them.
> Thanks again


I tried to find the tutorial but I can't find it. Maybe @ripjack13 can work his magic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/simple-hair-stick.22682/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I tried to find the tutorial but I can't find it. Maybe @ripjack13 can work his magic



You owe me a half hour....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You owe me a half hour....


As bad as I hate to say it. Thank you. You are the man. You are number 1

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You owe me a half hour....




That's what we like about you... you're a dreamer!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> As bad as I hate to say it. Thank you. You are the man. You are number 1



I got nothin....dang it. I need more time for a witty comeback...
Meh...never mind..

You're welcome...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

larry C said:


> I need some advice.....a customer asked me if I had ever turned any hair sticks, my mind (what's left of it) went blank, and I told her no.....in fact, I had never heard of them.....as the conversation went on, apparently, they are used when some women wear their hair in a bun, or whatever they call a bundle of hair on the back of their head.
> I do remember Japanese women, when they wear their traditional kimonos had these things sticking out of the bun they wear.....
> So, without knowing any dimensions , I turned a couple of these things out of some ebony, and a couple out of white oak. Mine are about 1/8" diameter x 5" long, with the ends having a couple coves, grooves, or ovals that are about 3/8" in diameter.
> Have any of you guys ever heard of these, or better yet have y'all ever turned any of them, and if so, what do they sell for? I haven't got a clue..
> ...




I've turned a bunch too. Here in south Florida we get $12 to $20 each. Most are 8" to 10" long. Just use a nicely figured piece of wood with no cross grain & also have the lady show you how they put the sticks in their hair in different ways (learn how!) so you can educate your customers about them to make lots of sales. If she wants a bunch get a partial payment up front.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I've turned a bunch too. Here in south Florida we get $12 to $20 each. Most are 8" to 10" long. Just use a nicely figured piece of wood with no cross grain & also have the lady show you how they put the sticks in their hair in different ways (learn how!) so you can educate your customers about them to make lots of sales. If she wants a bunch get a partial payment up front.


I don't get quite as much but I know some who get more. My wife has long hair and so do all the women at church and I sell to other churches on IG. Use to be more sales but it kinda slacking off. I'm actually working on some orders now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 116187
> 
> Here are some I've turned. There are about 10 guys I know that started turning these and all but one has quit. Good sense wood. Women don't want an old flimsily little thing. It needs to be able to handle the rough and tuff they will put it through. @pinky is a good source for some ebony thins if you need some. I use ebony, snakewood, dymondwood, Webb wood and dymalux primarily. Burls WILL snap. Maple is good also. I turn them 5-8". I just turn big on one end and taper down. I sell for $9-$12. Doesn't seem like much but I can turn and finish one in 4-5 minutes. More design may take a few seconds longer. I actually did a little tutorial on here. May have to search hairsticks to find it.



So what do you think about using osage orange, ash, pecan and elm, all straight grain of course? Or even walnut or mesquite? Think that wood is good enough Tony? Or not?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 4, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> So what do you think about using osage orange, ash, pecan and elm, all straight grain of course? Or even walnut or mesquite? Think that wood is good enough Tony? Or not?


I have used Osage plenty. Used pecan. I just like the super dense and the sellers are black wood, snakewood and colored wood. Brown woods don't sell as well. They have to match their clothes. Most can be used but the women I make them for twist and turn them and mainly use them to hold up the hair and not just decoration so some woods will break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I have used Osage plenty. Used pecan. I just like the super dense and the sellers are black wood, snakewood and colored wood. Brown woods don't sell as well. They have to match their clothes. Most can be used but the women I make them for twist and turn them and mainly use them to hold up the hair and not just decoration so some woods will break.



I almost turned a couple in osage this afternoon but used some scrap cedar instead. I've got tons of blanks. But I figured I'd use the scrap cedar first. And knowing it would happen there is some tear out, especially in the sap wood stick. But, after looking at your tutorial on hair sticks I wanted to give it a try. Now that I know how to do it, I'll use better wood. As pretty as the cedar is, I really don't like working with it too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

